# How Do You Use Isinglass?



## Bribie G (11/8/09)

I've recently bought about 2 centuries worth of Isinglass from CraftBrewer in the form of Cryofine powder. I have used gelatine = add to hot water, stir until dissolved and add to beer. Also Polyclar = add to water, stir for a very long time and add to beer.

Any particular tricks with Isinglass? I had got the impression of stirring for twenty minutes in tepid water on a full moon whatever. I'm intending to use it in cold conditioning, followed by Polyclar, to get a clear beer to transfer to keg for force carbing. Does it clear out quicker than Gelatine, give a firmer sediment???

Grasshopper would appreciate any hints


----------



## buttersd70 (11/8/09)

linky link.  
afaik, it will settle quicker than geletine. Having said that, I've not actually used it. :blink: Always planned too, but the yeast strains I've been using lately are so damn flocculant of their own accord, geletin hasn't had any issues for me.

edit: this might be of interest to you..link

there was a pdf file on the web that has been linked to on this site a few times, called 'clear beer through finings technology', but I can't find a working link for it anywhere <_< , and the damn file is too big to upload as an attachment. :angry:


----------



## /// (11/8/09)

Dump the stuff into warmer beer then cool down. Works better on a falling temp. Apart from that ... thats it really!


----------



## Bribie G (11/8/09)

Now why didn't I click on the Craftbrewer page when I ordered the bloody stuff  

The 30 mins stir is the thing, I'll just have to get myself a stirrer thingo. Thanks, I'll be using it tomorrow after walking around with a Schott bottle under my arm for 30 mins.


----------



## Kai (11/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Any particular tricks with Isinglass? I had got the impression of stirring for twenty minutes in tepid water on a full moon whatever.



Pretty much, plus adding it to a cooling ferment will definitely improve its fining ability. It's pretty much like gelatin just more gelatin than gelatin.


----------



## RdeVjun (11/8/09)

BribieG said:


> The 30 mins stir is the thing, I'll just have to get myself a stirrer thingo. Thanks, I'll be using it tomorrow after walking around with a Schott bottle under my arm for 30 mins.


Hey mate, full moon's actually a few weeks off... Maybe stick with gelatine until then, you reckon??!


----------



## buttersd70 (12/8/09)

re the temperature...I thought it worked best on a rising temp, not a cooling one? At least that's what I've read in several texts...


----------

